# Are the EMT-B's tests hard?



## nskhan

Hi, I will be using Limmer/ Keefe's Brady Emergency Care (10th Edition) for my EMT-B class next semester. Could you advise me some study tips that will help me to do well on tests? Will the "Review Questions" from the end of each chapter help me to prepare for tests? 

Please advise me!  

Thanks

NSK

P.S. Last semester, I took this course for one week, and this one professor kinda scared me by saying the exams are not that easy as I thought. :/


----------



## BossyCow

If you really want something, having to work to get it shouldn't be an issue.


----------



## emtangie850

Study, Study, Study... I think that the review questions help, also some books come with a CD (software) that has review/learning. I found that helpful also. Run scenarios and think of how you could handle them. You can even make note cards!  
In regards to the practical exam- PRACTICE, PRACTICE, PRACTICE!
Practice at home too! (This may sound funny but I practiced infant cpr on my cat LOL)

Anyways feel free to post questions! This is the place to be if you have questions! 


-Angela


----------



## EMTryan

EMT-B tests are hard, especially if you don't have good study habits or if you don't have much experience taking multiple choice tests. If you are already in college you shouldn't have much to worry about but if it's been a long time since you last took a class or a test then you definitely will have to work harder to do well on the tests. 

You need to think to pass EMT-B tests and you must be able to absorb a lot of information in a short amount of time. Part of the challenge of EMT-B tests is that they are usually worded in such a manner that it appears as if there are two or more right answers (or two or more wrong answers) and you need to determine the BEST answer. This can be incredibly difficult at first but if you study hard you should do fine...with time I found that the tests got easier and easier.

 I am lucky since I had a really great instructor and she gave us challenging quizzes at the start of every class...this definitely helped all of us to better understand the material. The state written exam and National Registry were a piece of cake compared with my instructor's exams. We used the AAOS Emergency Care and Transport of the Sick and Injured book and all of the quiz questions came from the instructor test bank. These exam questions were excellent and I am glad that our instructor challenged us with quizzes at the start of every class. Many of these questions were very similar to the National Registry. The more challenging the quizzes and tests in your class the better preparation you will have to be a great EMT and pass national/state exams.


----------



## katgrl2003

emtangie850 said:


> This may sound funny but I practiced infant cpr on my cat
> -Angela



Do I want to know how much damage your cat inflicted on you?  I know if I tried that with my cat, I would be ripped to shreds.

-Kat


----------



## EMTryan

katgrl2003 said:


> Do I want to know how much damage your cat inflicted on you?  I know if I tried that with my cat, I would be ripped to shreds.
> 
> -Kat



I practiced pt assessments on my dog! He is a German Shepard...everytime he would see me put on gloves and goggles he would hide his head and walk the other way. I guess he didn't like being splinted and bandaged.

I think practicing on a dog or cat is good (no cpr though!). It gives you a good opportunity to practice finding pulses and doing assessments. The only problem is that my pt would try and lick my face as I was assessing him! 

I run scenarios in my head all of the time. When I am out for a walk I think of possible scenarios and what I would do. One way I practiced for practicals was to write out my questioning in a word document. I would write out what I would ask and what I would do...this was incredibly helpful!B)


----------



## medic001918

The test isn't as hard as it should be, but then again the class isn't that difficult to begin with.

The key to passing is to actually do the reading before class and pay attention in class.  That way you know what areas you're not completely grasping and can get them clarified in class.

The practical exam is more memorization then anything else.

Someday, EMS will develop towards having a challenging curriculum with appropriate testing...unfortunately, that won't happen for a while.

Shane
NREMT-P


----------



## Tincanfireman

nskhan said:


> Hi, I will be using Limmer/ Keefe's Brady Emergency Care (10th Edition) for my EMT-B class next semester. Could you advise me some study tips that will help me to do well on tests? Will the "Review Questions" from the end of each chapter help me to prepare for tests?
> 
> P.S. Last semester, I took this course for one week, and this one professor kinda scared me by saying the exams are not that easy as I thought. :/


 
First of all, there are hundreds of thousands of us who have successfully completed the tests, so yes, it is "passable". How easy or hard a time you have is entirely up to you. For God's sakes, yes; use the Review Questions, get the study guide, have your lab partner read the text and question you, in short, the better you understand the text and the _concepts they refer to_, the better off you'll be. Also, and I've said it a million times, get those skill sheets from the NREMT web site and know them inside out, upside down and backwards. They will save your butt, if not on the test, then in the real world of EMS later on. Use resources like www.emtb.com and the practice tests. Don't just blindly memorize the test questions, if you get one wrong, make sure you understand _why_ you got it wrong. Study takes time, and a good bit of it. Not "watching TV or texting or talking on the phone while I study" time, I'm meaning quiet environment, dedicated, thoughtful quality time with the books. This is a test to measure you against minimum standards, and if you think once you pass the test you can sell the books on E-Bay and succeed, you are sadly mistaken and (IMHO) wasting your time taking the class. To paraphase the wise Bossy, how bad do you want it, and are you willing to work hard to get it? Now regarding your instructor's comment: How could you form an opinion regarding the difficulty of the final when you only attended for one week? Furthermore, with adaptive testing, no two tests are alike (for the most part), everything depends on you knowing the material and understanding the concepts (there's that word again) behind them. You will find the resources here are nearly unlimited. We won't give you answers to the exams we've sat through, but we can explain the rationale behind them. As far as the test itself, get through the class first, then worry about the test. Best of luck in your studies, and remember there's no such thing as a dumb question. If you don't understand it, chances are that another of our student-members is having trouble, too. Regards, TF

P.S. In no way did I intend to imply anything negative about you personally. My comments (and time spent on the soapbox) are intended as open comments about anyone considering taking the EMT curriculum. We're here to help, all you have to do is ask.  Best of luck to you and all the other future EMT's!


----------



## Flight-LP

nskhan said:


> Hi, I will be using Limmer/ Keefe's Brady Emergency Care (10th Edition) for my EMT-B class next semester. Could you advise me some study tips that will help me to do well on tests? Will the "Review Questions" from the end of each chapter help me to prepare for tests?
> 
> Please advise me!
> 
> Thanks
> 
> NSK
> 
> P.S. Last semester, I took this course for one week, and this one professor kinda scared me by saying the exams are not that easy as I thought. :/



If you passed the 6th grade with comprehension of the English language, then you will understand the material without issue. Rote memorization, application, and correlation is key for the written exam. Skills is not difficult if you memorize the critical failure items and develop a smooth and comprehensive flow early in the course. Patient assessment should be one of the first topics covered after the "Intro to EMS" topics. The sooner you start assessing and create a smooth flow, the better chance you have come skills time. Medical patient assessment is the biggest failure station because students do not have a flow and get side tracked while assessing. They then forget an item, usually a critical point. If your instructor does not emphasize this, then you need have his / her instruction abilities closely scrutinized.

Good luck to you!


----------



## Tincanfireman

nskhan said:


> P.S. Last semester, I took this course for one week, and this one professor kinda scared me by saying the exams are not that easy as I thought. :/


 
I really raised my eybrows over this part of NSKahn's post, but since there's only about 100 different scenarios about why his instructor would say something like this, I'm gonna leave it alone... h34r:


----------



## Ridryder911

The reason most find "basic" material hard or difficult is because it is the first exposure of any real medical or health care material. It is all greek or latin (pun intended) and yes, not what like most consider it to be like from television. 

Like others describe, most adult learners have no study habits. They lost the skill from high school or several years ago. It is difficult to make such arrangements, but if one is * really* serious about this profession and plans to succeed sucessfully, one has to make priorties. 

From teaching over 25+ years, I have found most that failed is NOT because of the difficulty nor their intellegence level. Rather, I have found it was based upon their study and reading habits. Most consider 30 minutes a long time, and then this is usually interupted reading time. Plan on reading each chapter three times. First, skim through it noting high points, and the second time a deep concentrated level, then finally highlighting the main points. I also suggest outlining those topics in a separate spiral notebook. 

Again, look at the front of the chapter. Each EMT course has learning objectives. This is what the tests is based upon, what the NREMT and state tests is based upon as well. So, if you want to pass.. * know them frontwards and backwards*...

R/r 911


----------



## emtangie850

katgrl2003 said:


> Do I want to know how much damage your cat inflicted on you?  I know if I tried that with my cat, I would be ripped to shreds.
> 
> -Kat



Haha... I didn't actually push down on him.. He didn't mind actually! I caught him after a nap.. He was quite sleepy!!! 
-Angela


----------



## mattulance

I am starting a ems-b class in a couple of weeks and i did not realize before, but i guess it is a lot easier doing _anything in a stationary rig than a moving one , especially medium dutys, talk about a kidney buster. I own a retired type I rig mabey driving and practicing would be a good idea._


----------



## Tincanfireman

Walk before you run; you need to concentrate on learning the material before worrying about practicing it in a moving vehicle. Leave the rig parked in the yard and spend the time studying your books instead.


----------



## emtwacker710

yes, doing the practice questions at the end of each chapter/unit will help a lot as most of them are taken off of past exams, also if I were you I would go to the closest book store and pick up an EMT study guide for your state, I got one for my written exam and it help a lot, I did very well.


----------



## Vanatta67

First off good thing you have a brady book, that book is by far the best out there, it's laid out perfectly. Pay attention in class, highlight key information to make the chapter easy to read over and you will be all set good luck.


----------



## JGUSresponder

The tests are not that bad as long as you read and pay attention in class....since most people in the class are interested in becoming an EMT this is usually not a problem.....and remember AIRWAY AIRWAY AIRWAY


----------



## rescuepoppy

Remember the basics air goes in and out blood goes around and around and all bleeding will stop.  No seriously study and practice and you will do fine


----------



## AlaskaEMT

Vanatta67 said:


> First off good thing you have a brady book, that book is by far the best out there, it's laid out perfectly. Pay attention in class, highlight key information to make the chapter easy to read over and you will be all set good luck.



I really like the AAOS book.  Comes with a DVD for practicals and their website EMTB.com is loaded with quizzes and study material.  I'm taking it right now, 2 weeks from test.


----------



## Ridryder911

All books are the same. Their all based upon NHTSA standards, some have more pretty pictures than others.... Basically, they all have to follow the objectives. 

R/r 911


----------



## Vanatta67

Yes they all follow the curriculum but look at it this way in my medic class, we are using Nancy Carolines book. It is horrible to read and follow as our teacher agress. We all went out and bought brady medic books and have had a better success at class since switching, I hate Nancy!!


----------



## Ridryder911

Please don't hate a dead woman. She is considered an EMS Legend. Personally, I never liked her writing (which is really nothing more than the DOT curriculum) but in reality ones that utilize her book has one of the highest percentages of passing the Paramedic tests. I know of EMS institutions that have switched back to Caroline's text, considering it one of the best... (again, I disagree but results due tend to make one wonder)

Personally, I dislike all of them Brady, Mosby, Caroline because they all follow the same NHTSA curriculum which is lame, behind and piss poor in structure and requirements. 

R/r 911


----------



## skyemt

Ridryder911 said:


> Please don't hate a dead woman. She is considered an EMS Legend. Personally, I never liked her writing (which is really nothing more than the DOT curriculum) but in reality ones that utilize her book has one of the highest percentages of passing the Paramedic tests. I know of EMS institutions that have switched back to Caroline's text, considering it one of the best... (again, I disagree but results due tend to make one wonder)
> 
> Personally, I dislike all of them Brady, Mosby, Caroline because they all follow the same NHTSA curriculum which is lame, behind and piss poor in structure and requirements.
> 
> R/r 911



i will be starting ALS class in the fall... our county has just switched to Caroline's book from Brady, due to the higher success rates of those using her book.


----------

